# Tyre Pressure 215/70/R 15 C



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi can anyone with a Hymer B544 on Fiat Ducato with Tyre size
215/70/R 15 C Give me the tyre pressure, that you use most of the time
please. its a 1996 if that helps at all.
ManyThanks
Julie


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

It depends on how heavy your van is, and what the individual axle weights are. If you post this, somebody with similar weights may be able to help, or you will be able to get a specific answer by emailing your tyre manufacturer with the size and model of your tyres, and the weights as above. As an example, the stickers in my cab said 75psi all round. After emailing Michelin with my axle weights, I now run at much less, and the van is a much nicer drive. If you haven't already done so, you can get your axle weights at your local weighbridge, for about a tenner. Trading Standards will have a list, if you don't already know where your nearest weighbridge is,

Rick


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

If you go to the Hymer site and stay with German language I think you can download older models manuals.

I have one for all models 1988 to 1989 but I'd hate you to run into problems by using a manual that isn't for your vehicle.

However, Hymer are an unusual bunch in that they actually seem to give a monkeys even if your van is way past them making money from you. i'd try emailing customer services. Their English is pretty good from the swift (no pun intended) replies I've had.


----------

